# Where do I find this Pen Blank Drilling Clamp / Vise?



## NoviceWoodworker (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been watching videos done by George Vondriska on the WWGOA website and while watching the pen turning video saw a vise (clamp) for pen blank drilling on a drill press. On the video he said that it was a commercially made clamp (which is made of wood) and I am wondering where I could find one like it. This is not something I would want to build, however. Thanks for any help.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

Can you capture a screen shot and post a pic. Or maybe post a link. The videos are only available to members.


----------



## NoviceWoodworker (Dec 4, 2011)

Here are 2 screenshots (not the best one side view and one back), but it does show what I'm looking for. Thanks.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Lee valley also makes a very nice aluminum one which I have used. Excellent quality!

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=54855&cat=1,41659


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought one at the rockler affiliate here in town. I don't think it is available any more. This one appears to be home made. It was an attachment to the drill press table they still sell. I have one.
If you ever become interested in making one let me know and I will send you a tracing of mine. It would be easily made with your drill press, a band saw, and your table saw. This one looks to be used with no fence or dp table, but it would be much more stable with some sort of additional support, like the dp press table fence.

I have used it occasionally lately, but I drill 98% of my blanks on my lathe….once you get used to it, it really seems easier.
Mike


----------



## NoviceWoodworker (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't have a bandsaw and was really hoping this was available for purchase. I do appreciate your help.


----------



## PCTNWV (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine came from Rockler but they do not seem to sell them anymore. I use mine from time to time as it does a great job on holding odd shaped items. I use this most of the time for regular blanks: http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSCPENCHK.html


----------

